# Atlatl



## Dontfearthereaper (Feb 22, 2021)

Has anyone on here ever made an atlatl, I don’t know if that would be considered archery or not, but I have just seen them on tv and have always been interested in them and would like to get one, one day, it looks like it would take a lot of practice to master one though


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 22, 2021)

Several of the guys in the primitive section are serious about them. There a lot of fun to mess with.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 22, 2021)

Yes, I used to make and fool with them some.


----------



## Dontfearthereaper (Feb 22, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes, I used to make and fool with them some.


Have you ever hunted with one


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 22, 2021)

Dontfearthereaper said:


> Have you ever hunted with one



He quit after he wounded a tractor.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 22, 2021)

Dontfearthereaper said:


> Have you ever hunted with one


Not for big game, it's not legal here.


----------



## Dontfearthereaper (Feb 22, 2021)

They look like you can get some real force behind them and that’s why I’ve been interested in them


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 22, 2021)

Dontfearthereaper said:


> They look like you can get some real force behind them and that’s why I’ve been interested in them


Oh yeah. An atlatl dart will go completely through an aluminum storage building, and will penetrate the thick steel hood of an old Ford 3000 tractor. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Dontfearthereaper (Feb 22, 2021)

That’s pretty crazy and pretty funny, why are they not legal


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 22, 2021)

The Paleoplanet forums used to have some good info.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 22, 2021)

Dontfearthereaper said:


> That’s pretty crazy and pretty funny, why are they not legal


Because spear hunting isn't legal in most states, only defined weapons. Alabama I think is legal for atlatl hunting, or used to be.


----------



## Dontfearthereaper (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks man


----------



## twoheartedale (Feb 22, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Not for big game, it's not legal here.



Pigs don't count as big game in Georgia, I assume you can use one on them?


----------



## feathersnantlers (Feb 23, 2021)

There was a guy on the TV show Dual Survival used one. He was dead-on accurate and that was with ones he handmade in the field


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 23, 2021)

feathersnantlers said:


> There was a guy on the TV show Dual Survival used one. He was dead-on accurate and that was with ones he handmade in the field


Matt Graham is his name.....he is a world champion Atlatl champion.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2021)

I`ve made a couple, along with the feathered spears. They`re a lot of fun.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 24, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve made a couple, along with the feathered spears. They`re a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that picture from W.A.R.II ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Was that picture from W.A.R.II ?




I believe so.


----------



## Dontfearthereaper (Feb 25, 2021)

What is W.A.R. II


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 27, 2021)

Woody's Annual Rondyvoo number 2


----------



## Son (Mar 1, 2021)

Got fair with one back in the 70's, then quit. Years ago, watched a documentary of some natives somewhere in the world. Noticed they threw overhand for distant game, and sideways for close running game. Guess sideways would take the overhead arch out of the toss.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 1, 2021)

A 7 year old boy getting it done.


----------



## chehawknapper (Mar 2, 2021)

I’ve made a few dozen sets. I don’t practice that much because they aren’t legal in Georgia except maybe hogs.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Mar 24, 2021)

One of my former students made a nice one a few years back and got pretty handy with it. There is a man here in Montana ( Belgrade) known as atlatl Bob. Check him out online.


----------



## flconch53 (Aug 17, 2021)

They are legal for deer in PA. Going to a big knap in and atlatl competition next week. Have them but don't practice enough. Now that they are legal for hu ting we are seeing carbon fiber darts.  Blah progressive


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Aug 17, 2021)

They have lobbied our state for years to get them approved for use during the archery season , to no avail argument is folks with limited skill and little practice will end up wounding stuff but those serious about the spot should be able to ethically take game but the argument is that many bow hunters don't.... I can see both sides.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 2, 2021)

twoheartedale said:


> Pigs don't count as big game in Georgia, I assume you can use one on them?


I think non game species can be taken any way any time.


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 2, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> I think non game species can be taken any way any time.



On private land


----------

